# The Makeup Show-nyc



## MelodyKat (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I just wanted to know who is going to be attending from Specktra. I will be flying out there with some friends of mine and I CAN'T WAIT! This is the first time I will be going to a makeup convention. The only thing we got in Chicago is the Midwest Beauty show.

If you have gone let me know what to expect!

Here is the website and info just in case:

The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists

Maybe we can meet up!


----------



## Janice (May 7, 2008)

I really wanted to go, but unfortunately don't think I am going to make it. Too many other travel plans this month.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 9, 2008)

i wish i could go. but i wont have a car by then. not to mention any money...

maybe if i catch a bus? ahhh i wanna gooooo


----------

